# Review of the RPGA Reward "Tomb of Horrors"



## MerricB (Jul 14, 2010)

*Introduction*
Once upon a time, in the earliest days of the Dungeons & Dragons game, there were adventurers who counted themselves the bravest of the brave. They had done it all: slain monsters and demons, gained great treasures both mundane and magical, and otherwise ascended the heights of D&D play.

However, the Great Gygax spoke, and these were his words: "You are powerful adventurers indeed, but can you think?" And waving his hand, he caused to come into being a dungeon with great treasure that only the greatest adventurers could attain.

"Indeed we can!" affirmed the adventurers, and taking up the challenge, they descended into the dread tomb of the lich Acererak, where they faced many terrible foes, tricks and traps... and none returned alive.

"Guess not!" chortled the Great Gygax, and he disappeared away to test another band of would-be great adventurers with one of the most challenging adventures of all: Tomb of Horrors

*From then to now*
Tomb of Horrors has had a long legacy since its first publication in 1978 (and it was debuted as a tournament module in 1975 at Origins I!) It is infamous as a "Killer Dungeon", but as one of the earliest of Dungeons & Dragons adventures, it has achieved true classic status. It would be incorrect to say that character level is immaterial in the adventure, for the few foes that are fought do require a certain level of experience to defeat, but the adventure certainly put the abilities of the players to plan, think and act cautiously as the most valuable features of those who delve within.

Tomb of Horrors was revisited by Bruce Cordell by the late 1990s as part of the 2nd edition Return to the Tomb of Horrors product. This campaign adventure contained the original adventure (in duplicate) within, but the setting of the adventure was quite changed: originally the Tomb was legendary and lost. In Return, an academy of necromancers had grown up around the Tomb, and its servants performed many tasks for Acererak, who was now more fearsome than the original demi-lich faced in the original.

Third Edition D&D also provided a "Tomb of Horrors" adventure as a free download. This version was an update of the original to the 3E rules, again by Bruce Cordell.

Now, as part of the free D&D Rewards that Wizards send out to people who register as DMs with them through the DCI, the newest version of the Tomb of Horrors has been produced: the Fourth Edition version, adapted by Scott Fitzgerald Gray.

(The previous timeline omits its reprinting in the compilation Realms of Horror (1987) on the basis that the compilation isn't that good.)

*Two Tombs of Horror?*
Unusually, in the same month that I've received my free copy of the Tomb of Horrors, Wizards are printing a second Tomb of Horrors, this time for retail sale. The two products are not identical; the one I'm discussing here is a conversion and the retail product is a campaign adventure inspired by the original adventure, of which I know little at present. It covers levels 10-22 and is modular; that's about it!

The free version of Tomb of Horrors is a 34-page black & white adventure for 9th level characters who should reach 11th level by its conclusion. As such, it makes a good capstone adventure for the Heroic tier. In addition to the booklet, it also contains a poster showing the entire map of the dungeon (although not in D&D-miniature scale), and a cardboard cover which has another copy of the map on its interior. I suspect the cover's map was added late in production, as the adventure's text refers to an image of the first corridor of the adventure that should appear there. For those who want the picture, it can thankfully be found in the Tomb of Horrors art gallery on Wizards' site. The rest of the adventure is liberally illustrated with pictures that appeared in the original adventure.

Scott Fitzgerald Gray notes that the adventure draws upon Robert Schwalb's article in Dragon #371, "The Legacy of Acererak" for its location, which in turn draws upon Cordell's "Return to the Tomb of Horrors": the Tomb is now part of the Bleak Academy, and the wardens of the Tomb welcome adventurers who attempt to conquer it; the adventurer's failure will give the Academy's dread master Acererak more power!

He has further posted on EN World: "The RPGA Tomb of Horrors update/remix can be thought of as taking place "before" the Tomb of Horrors super-adventure. However, it was wholly inspired by the super-adventure; not the other way round. It's not a necessary preamble in any way to the super-adventure, but there is some continuity between the two for DMs who want to make use of it...

"One other big, big difference between the two projects. The RPGA update was done mostly just for the sake of doing it, and to show how one old-schooler (me) would take on the task of updating one of the most legendary AD&D dungeon crawls for 4e. I think people will enjoy it (both those who know the original adventure and those for whom this might be their first real experience of the Tomb), but in the end, it's kind of a one-off bit of fun."

*The Adventure within the Tomb*
Scott Fitzgerald Gray has adhered very closely to the original Tomb of Horrors adventure in his update: almost all of the challenges of the original adventure are present in this one. Those that are omitted are generally of a minor nature: for instance, given that the Tomb has been discovered and opened by the Bleak Academy, the two false trapped entrances are now gone. However, traps and tricks such as the Archway of Mists, the Green Devil Mouth and the Gem of Wishing remain in the adventure, as does the monstrous four-armed gargoyle.

Readers who received the previous D&D Rewards adventure, the update of The Village of Hommlet will be pleased to know that in this case, the dimensions of the map are pretty much identical: there is no shrinkage or expansion here!

I'll not go into great detail of what you can find within here, save to say that the Tomb is a place where there are more traps than monsters, and where the obvious route is not often the way to go: indeed, it can lead to your death. Caution is the watchword here, and getting someone else to go first might be a good idea. Pity the poor thieves who accompany a party within!

*Notes on the Conversion*
One thing that does not survive into this conversion is the idea of the instant death trap. If you dive into the special "sphere of annihilation", you're not instantly gone. Of course, Dungeon Masters could always restore the original adventures deadliness, but this adventure is more gentle with those players who make mistakes.

Being more gentle does not mean that the threat of danger is gone, however: the sphere of annihilation now is a trap that holds you in place, dealing damage every turn until you are disintegrated. You can get free - or a friend might pull you free - but that is by no means assured. So it is with many of the deadly traps of the original. They don't kill you immediately, but they still have the strong potential to do so. The traps also become deadlier as you move through the dungeon; when you finally fight Acererak at the end, a couple of failed saving throws will see your soul captured and your body reduced to dust - and your soul isn't far behind. Sadly, "destroying the soul" in this adventure still permits the character to be raised. I almost wonder if there's a misprint somewhere.

Where many of the traps in the original just required the ingenuity of the players to operate, the 4E version adds in skill checks and skill challenges aplenty. Some of the Perception checks seem somewhat low - a DC 16 Perception check to determine if a pit trap exists is something that anyone trained in the skill at this level should automatically succeed at... as well as anyone with a 14 Wisdom! I wonder if the designers and developers at Wizards are fully aware of how effective passive Perception is?

However, in deference to the original adventure, not everything can be solved with a skill check. Many of the skill checks only give pointers to the ultimate solution, not the solution itself. This is not always true: some skill checks will allow the challenge to be solved. I personally feel that the balance is fairly right here, especially for fairly uninteresting "roadblock" traps where you still need very high skill rolls to bypass them. However, I must stress that I haven't yet run this version of the adventure, and reading the adventure is no substitute for the actual play experience.

The adventure does read well, however. Part of this is due to preservation of quite a number of sections of Gary Gygax's original text, but also because the adventure does not use the strict "delve" style we've seen in all previous Wizards adventures. Instead, the adventure just flows: one encounter after another. At times, two or three encounters are described on the same page! There are two encounters that break on a page turn, but this is a minor complaint: all the primary stats are on the first page, and the second page merely lists tactics and features of the area; the stat blocks do not break over the page (something that I detest in the Paizo adventures). I applaud the formatting of this adventure, and I hope that future Wizards adventures follow its example.

You may have noted that I said that the map retains the same dimensions as the original. Well, then, how does the adventure handle the final fight which is in exceedingly small room, for doesn't 4e play rather badly in small enclosed space? Rest assured that the adventure does take this into account, and the final battle seems quite entertaining, even if the strict requirements of the original adventure for damaging Acererak are lost. 

I'm of two minds about this change: I rather enjoyed the nearly indestructible demilich of the original with its arbitrary vulnerabilities, but the options for the game have expanded far beyond those of the game of 1975, and so the original solutions don't really work in the modern age. So, instead you have just another monster to slay, albeit an exceptionally deadly one.

*Conclusions*
Ultimately, it is hard to rate any remake of a classic adventure when the original engenders such fond memories; even more so when the style of play of the game it is written for has changed so much! With that in mind, this remake of Tomb of Horrors is a worthy successor to its illustrious forebear. Despite Scott Fitzgerald Gray's efforts, it doesn't quite raise the same dread in my mind as the original.

Even so, I am very impressed by my read-through of the adventure. It does retain a lot of the original's attraction and uses the new mechanics to good effect: making parts of the old more approachable and playable. As a reward for DM's who are registered with the DCI, it is of fantastic value. It reads well, and it looks like it should play well.

It might not be quite the original classic, but it is one of the best adventures I've seen from Wizards in the current era of D&D.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 14, 2010)

> (The previous timeline omits its reprinting in the 2nd editon compilation Realms of Horror (1987) on the basis that the compilation isn't that good.)




Second Edition AD&D didn't come out until 1989.  The Realms of Horror was still 1st edition rules.

Hawkeye


----------



## MerricB (Jul 14, 2010)

Hawkeye said:


> Second Edition AD&D didn't come out until 1989.  The Realms of Horror was still 1st edition rules.
> 
> Hawkeye




You're quite right... I was meaning it in the "second printing" sort of way and then must have gotten confused since it was after Gygax left...

Cheers!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 14, 2010)

MerricB said:


> You're quite right... I was meaning it in the "second printing" sort of way and then must have gotten confused since it was after Gygax left...
> 
> Cheers!




Not a problem.  I just know exactly where and when I was when the 2ed PHB came out:  At the store watching them open the boxes that had just come in through UPS.  That was my sophomore year of college.

Hawkeye


----------



## Jhaelen (Jul 14, 2010)

MerricB said:


> It might not be quite the original classic, but it is one of the best adventures I've seen from Wizards in the current era of D&D.



Ah, really? You may want to add a caveat that someone who didn't like the original will definitely not like this version, either.

It's a faithful conversion into 4e but it didn't really get any better (or worse) because of the conversion.


----------



## Brax (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the review.  I've been drooling in anticipation of the new Tomb of Horrors book for months now, but I'd love to get my hands on this more direct conversion.  Unfortunately, ebay seems to want me to pay $30 plus shipping for a copy.

Does anyone know if WotC will be selling these after a certain amount of time?


----------



## fanboy2000 (Jul 14, 2010)

Brax said:


> Does anyone know if WotC will be selling these after a certain amount of time?



Unlikely. Villiage of Homlet was last years RPGA free give away and there are no signs of it being sold.


----------



## Jhaelen (Jul 14, 2010)

Brax said:


> Does anyone know if WotC will be selling these after a certain amount of time?
> [/COLOR][/FONT]



Extremely unlikely. They might, however, send out a second wave to people registering with RPGA now. 

It's what they did with the Village of Hommlet. I got my copy of it in the second wave. It's why I registered for the first time. Although, I started too late reporting the games I DMed, so I didn't get any of those marvellous ship tiles


----------



## brehobit (Jul 14, 2010)

Copies on Ebay seem to be going for about $40.00....


----------



## The Little Raven (Jul 14, 2010)

Jhaelen said:


> Extremely unlikely. They might, however, send out a second wave to people registering with RPGA now.
> 
> It's what they did with the Village of Hommlet. I got my copy of it in the second wave. It's why I registered for the first time. Although, I started too late reporting the games I DMed, so I didn't get any of those marvellous ship tiles




Hopefully they get them out to everyone in the first wave, too. I didn't get Village of Hommlet last year, despite updating in time for the second wave, and this year I've updated my info twice so far (in February and May).


----------



## Brax (Jul 14, 2010)

brehobit said:


> Copies on Ebay seem to be going for about $40.00....




I know.  It's a bit annoying that a 'free' giveaway is going for so much.  Unnecessary scarcity in a digital world is a sad thing.


----------



## MerricB (Jul 15, 2010)

In all honesty, I'm a little surprised I got one this year so quickly as I hadn't been updating my information - although I do log on to the RPGA/DCI site a bit to get Living FR modules. Perhaps the late update I did last year helped this year!

Cheers!


----------



## sfgray (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the thoroughly thorough review of the update, and glad you enjoyed it. One thing to note about the (former) sphere of annihilation trap that a lot of people don't seem to be picking up on (possibly because i should have called it out more clearly in the text):



Spoiler



Creatures outside the mouth can't see you once you climb into it — at which point you're going to be stunned if the mouth hits with its attack. Your chances of surviving are thus less dependent on what you do as on how long your companions stand around why you're not calling back with any details from the other side of the black void. Not to mention that if you haven't tied a handy rope to yourself and left it trailing out the mouth, a compatriot has to try to find you by touch before he can pull you out — only that compatriot (having entered the mouth) is subject to attack and stunning as well.



Some folks in other threads have commented on the absence of instant-death scenarios as a failing of this update (and/or 4e in general). However, i'm of the opinion that having your PC die slowly and helplessly can often be a lot more traumatic…


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 15, 2010)

sfgray said:


> Thanks for the thoroughly thorough review of the update, and glad you enjoyed it. One thing to note about the (former) sphere of annihilation trap that a lot of people don't seem to be picking up on (possibly because i should have called it out more clearly in the text):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  

That is just evil. 



Spoiler



My players are going to hate you for that





I approve


----------



## sfgray (Jul 15, 2010)

Phaezen said:


> That is just evil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, my work here is done.


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jul 16, 2010)

Just finished my first (quick) read through. Wow! I could see definite uses of a 10' pole of mule summoning


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Jul 16, 2010)

Since we are discussing this.  I have a couple of questions before I run it:

1. 



Spoiler



In Encounter 7, the trap in the Gold Chest.  How many snakes should there be inside?  The text just says "a swarm".  The picture has 9 snakes, but that appears to be the only clue.



2. What is your view on passive perception?  It seems like this dungeon might be no fun if you allow passive perception for everything.  I mean, it seems to be ok if the PCs actually have to say "I search the door and see if there's anything strange about it." but if you constantly allow passive perception(especially from across the room), I anticipate that a large portion of the adventure will come down to "You see a bunch of traps all over the room, let me just mark them on the map for you."


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jul 16, 2010)

Majoru Oakheart said:


> Since we are discussing this.  I have a couple of questions before I run it:
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



 Should be 12 based on xp calculation



Majoru Oakheart said:


> 2. What is your view on passive perception?  It seems like this dungeon might be no fun if you allow passive perception for everything.  I mean, it seems to be ok if the PCs actually have to say "I search the door and see if there's anything strange about it." but if you constantly allow passive perception(especially from across the room), I anticipate that a large portion of the adventure will come down to "You see a bunch of traps all over the room, let me just mark them on the map for you."



Run it Old Skool, they only get passive perception if they say that in moving they are doing it carefully or cautiously


----------



## Prism (Jul 16, 2010)

Majoru Oakheart said:


> 2. What is your view on passive perception?  It seems like this dungeon might be no fun if you allow passive perception for everything.  I mean, it seems to be ok if the PCs actually have to say "I search the door and see if there's anything strange about it." but if you constantly allow passive perception(especially from across the room), I anticipate that a large portion of the adventure will come down to "You see a bunch of traps all over the room, let me just mark them on the map for you."




This is how I'd do it - Passive perception helps you notice clues and imminent danger as per the PHB. I wouldn't say traps fall into this category as such unless you wanted to provide a clue. Perception can also be used to detect secret doors, find traps, follow tracks, listen for sounds and locate hidden objects. It takes up to 1 minute to search each adjacent square. So if the party wanted to I'd allow them to move slowly and search every square. Otherwise I wouldn't allow a passive perception to notice any traps or secrets doors.


----------



## TikkchikFenTikktikk (Jul 16, 2010)

So, does the DM have a stack of pregens ready for the players, or do you spend the first session having the players make at least a half-dozen characters to pull from?


----------



## D'karr (Jul 16, 2010)

We played it this past weekend and it was brutally fun.  Many deaths, near deaths and "horrifying" events.  Combats are absolutely brutal, and the sphere of annihilation was a blast.  Our cleric got caught in it during a combat as we watched in horror as his lifeforce got slowly drained.  We loved it.  Well done.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 19, 2010)

This really made me wonder what they're going to do for the full super-adventure.  A couple of thoughts: 

1) Seems deadly while being quite fun and exciting. 

2) I think my first run of this would be pretty fun using the Essentials Builds for a standard party. 

3) I think puzzles and crazy stuff like this is really where some preplanned adventures can shine.  I can do the political and cool encounters using MM creatures pretty well, but I could never approach this level of uniqueness when it comes to the stuff they encounter.  Let's hope they bring more of that back and ToH Superadventure really hits it home. 

4) While I was reading this through a buddy called me up and happened to mention how much he was missing his character from our SW SAGA campaign and asked if maybe this winter we could do a daily one shot with the old gang.  It may not happen, but I immediately started thinking about a conversion that involved some sith lord and revamp some of the traps and effects as force and/or mechanical.  I'll have to think on that a bit more, but seems creating "4E" versions of their characters (using hybrid psionic classes classes for Jedi seems to be perfect)... hmmm! 

Great review.


----------



## vagabundo (Jul 19, 2010)

Has this been sent to European pips yet?

I've tried to find the rewards section on the RPGA website, but have rolled a 1 on the d6 and got lost in the website wilderness...


----------



## Nikosandros (Jul 19, 2010)

vagabundo said:


> Has this been sent to European pips yet?



Yes, I have received it and the manager of the store where I run Encounters has received his copy as well.



> I've tried to find the rewards section on the RPGA website, but have rolled a 1 on the d6 and got lost in the website wilderness...



Here's the link.


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 19, 2010)

vagabundo said:


> Has this been sent to European pips yet?




made it to us South Africans, so should have made it there


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jul 19, 2010)

I have it and I'm European.


----------



## DrOct (Jul 20, 2010)

This sounds great!  I'd love to get ahold of this!

I have to admit I'm still unclear on the process for joining the DM's rewards problem.  

Or more specifically on joining if you don't have a DCI number already and can't make it to RPGA events easily.  There are a couple of stores that run events in the very general area of where I live, but both of them are at least a 45 minute drive away (That's without traffic.  And there's almost always traffic.).  

Is there a way to sign up for this without going to an event?  I see you can sign up as a WPN organizer, but I'm unclear on what that entails.  Do I have to hold public events?  Also how do I get the players in my home game to get DCI numbers?  

The whole process seems pretty complicated and despite the best efforts of several bloggers I still don't really know if I'll be able to sign up for the program and keep running private games (that is without adding public events to the mix, of course I'll be able to keep running private games).

Am I best off just hoping that another store closer to me starts hosting events, or that the next time one rolls around on a weekend I happen to have the day free to head out there?


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jul 20, 2010)

DrOct said:


> This sounds great!  I'd love to get ahold of this!
> 
> I have to admit I'm still unclear on the process for joining the DM's rewards problem.
> 
> ...



ASFAIK you can sign up online but I'm not sure of the ins and outs as I have found the RPGA site very difficult to navigate in the past. 
I was a member already.
For the basic "I'm signed up" DM rewards you only need to maintain contact information.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 21, 2010)

I just need to figure out how to register my games to be eligible for the other reward...


----------



## Katana_Geldar (Jul 21, 2010)

I was considering it well, but the part about reportable games running for players who are members stopped me.


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jul 21, 2010)

Hawke said:


> I just need to figure out how to register my games to be eligible for the other reward...



It can be done from your online profile, i have never done it as I only have 4 players and you need 5 registered players to report on a game.


----------



## Phaezen (Jul 21, 2010)

ardoughter said:


> It can be done from your online profile, i have never done it as I only have 4 players and you need 5 registered players to report on a game.




You can report with between 4 - 6 players in a game


----------



## thekk (Jul 21, 2010)

You have to jump through a few hoops to enroll in the DM Rewards program. Full instructions on how to enroll can be found in this forum post. Not the most friendly user-experience ever, to say the least. 

I've got this adventure too, and intend to run a party of 4 through it, so I'll tweak the encounters down just a tad. Do you have any suggestions on how a DM can dissuade players from doing encounter-extended rest-encounter? I've seen the suggestion of 



Spoiler



adding a few ghosts that roam the tomb to keep them out of their sleep. I'm also thinking that there could be some acolytes of the Bleak Academy that have to reset a trap or two, down in the tomb. Or simply give them a limited amount of rations. Not that I think they'll make it past the first two rooms the first time


... 

I've created a list of which D&D Miniatures you can use for encounters. i can post it, if anyone is interested?


----------



## Riley (Jul 21, 2010)

thekk said:


> You have to jump through a few hoops to enroll in the DM Rewards program. Full instructions on how to enroll can be found in this forum post. Not the most friendly user-experience ever, to say the least.




I'd say!  It took me weeks and several slow email exchanges with cust service in order to register.  And right now, I only have 3 players, so unless that changes, I won't be eligible for the second reward item.


----------



## DrOct (Jul 21, 2010)

thekk said:


> You have to jump through a few hoops to enroll in the DM Rewards program. Full instructions on how to enroll can be found in this forum post. Not the most friendly user-experience ever, to say the least.




That's certainly a good guide, but it leaves out the main step I'm wondering about: How to get an RPGA/DCI number.  There are unfortunately no stores all that convenient for me to get to that hold events so I'm trying to figure out if there's a way for me to get a number to start the process without clearing my schedule for some day and driving a long way...

I've seen some mention of being able to do it by signing up as a WPN organizer but that really seems to be more for store owners and such and some of the wording there kind of scared me off, since I don't really want to have random people showing up at my house or e-mailing me looking for games...

Now, second question:  Assuming I do find a way to get signed up, how do I get DCI numbers for my players?


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 21, 2010)

DrOct said:


> That's certainly a good guide, but it leaves out the main step I'm wondering about: How to get an RPGA/DCI number.  There are unfortunately no stores all that convenient for me to get to that hold events so I'm trying to figure out if there's a way for me to get a number to start the process without clearing my schedule for some day and driving a long way...
> 
> I've seen some mention of being able to do it by signing up as a WPN organizer but that really seems to be more for store owners and such and some of the wording there kind of scared me off, since I don't really want to have random people showing up at my house or e-mailing me looking for games...
> 
> Now, second question:  Assuming I do find a way to get signed up, how do I get DCI numbers for my players?




That is a sticking point to be sure.  At the D&D events my local gameshop runs there are stacks of DCI sign up cards.  If you wanted, the next time they run one in late August I could pick up a dozen or so to mail to you.  PM me if you are interested - I'd be happy to help you out.  The rewards program is awesome - I was jumping for joy when Tomb of Horrors showed up at my door last week.  The full-sized poster map of the dungeon was just icing on the cake.


----------



## DrOct (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy Bovine said:


> That is a sticking point to be sure.  At the D&D events my local gameshop runs there are stacks of DCI sign up cards.  If you wanted, the next time they run one in late August I could pick up a dozen or so to mail to you.  PM me if you are interested - I'd be happy to help you out.  The rewards program is awesome - I was jumping for joy when Tomb of Horrors showed up at my door last week.  The full-sized poster map of the dungeon was just icing on the cake.




That would be really awesome.  I might just take you up on that!


----------



## Katana_Geldar (Jul 22, 2010)

Do you need to do this through a store? There's no gaming store where I live, so i am just wondering.


----------



## The Little Raven (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how I can actually get into contact with the RPGA in order to see why I haven't been receiving any of my DM Rewards, despite qualifying for them? Their site is completely worthless.


----------



## thekk (Jul 22, 2010)

> That's certainly a good guide, but it leaves out the main step I'm  wondering about: How to get an RPGA/DCI number.



You can get a DCI Membership number from any store that runs DCI/RPGA events, according to this FAQ. You don't have to participate in an event to get a DCI/RPGA number. Simply ask for the membership card to fill in.  But if there isn't a store close to you that does Magic/RPGA events, it will take some time to get the number... ;(



> Now, second question:  Assuming I do find a way to get signed up, how do  I get DCI numbers for my players?



The store owner has to send in the registration cards, but if you ask nicely, you can probably get a few off them to take home and give to your players. But if they have ever participated in a Magic the Gathering event, they probably already have a DCI-membership number.

But back on topic: anyone interested in that list of miniatures I made? Or have suggestions for how to lower the number of extended rests the group can take?


----------



## Jhaelen (Jul 22, 2010)

Katana_Geldar said:


> Do you need to do this through a store? There's no gaming store where I live, so i am just wondering.



I sent a mail with my post address to the local Hasbro office (in Germany) explaining my pool of nine players would like to join and asked them to send me a bunch of registration cards.

After the second reminder and several weeks they actually sent me two large blocks of registration cards.

If you only need a single DCI Membership number for yourself, just contact customer service and ask for one. This only took one day.


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jul 22, 2010)

The Little Raven said:


> Does anyone know how I can actually get into contact with the RPGA in order to see why I haven't been receiving any of my DM Rewards, despite qualifying for them? Their site is completely worthless.



Contact Customer service directly and  they will put your in touch with some one relevant. I did that to get my online account working and RPGA people were very helpful.


----------



## DrOct (Jul 22, 2010)

Those of you suggesting getting in touch with Customer Service.  Do you mean the regular Wizards Customer Service? Or is there a special address for RPGA related stuff?  If any of you happen to actually _have_ the relevant e-mail address that'd be especially awesome.


----------



## UngainlyTitan (Jul 22, 2010)

DrOct said:


> Those of you suggesting getting in touch with Customer Service.  Do you mean the regular Wizards Customer Service? Or is there a special address for RPGA related stuff?  If any of you happen to actually _have_ the relevant e-mail address that'd be especially awesome.



Start with a message here they will send you on to someone relevant. At least they did with me.


----------



## DrOct (Jul 22, 2010)

Excellent!  Thank you!

Ok, sent them a message.  We'll see how it goes...


----------



## SurfMonkey01 (Jul 22, 2010)

I signed up for DnD Rewards over the weekend... Will I still get the adventure, or is it off to Ebay for me?


----------



## DrOct (Jul 26, 2010)

Sadly, the word back from Wizards Customer Service is that I can't get a DCI/RPGA number without attending an event (or at least going somewhere where one is going on).  I'll just have to see if I can get one some other way (may take the offer one of the earlier posters made), or if I'm lucky either one of the stores that actually _are_ convenient will start holding events, or I'll get lucky enough next worldwide game day to have that Saturday free and I can drive out to one of the far less convenient shops.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## MerricB (Jul 27, 2010)

DrOct said:


> Sadly, the word back from Wizards Customer Service is that I can't get a DCI/RPGA number without attending an event (or at least going somewhere where one is going on).  I'll just have to see if I can get one some other way (may take the offer one of the earlier posters made), or if I'm lucky either one of the stores that actually _are_ convenient will start holding events, or I'll get lucky enough next worldwide game day to have that Saturday free and I can drive out to one of the far less convenient shops.
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone!




That's a pain. No-one runs Magic: the Gathering nearby either?

Cheers!


----------



## dseppling (Jul 31, 2010)

*Is there a Torrent for it anywhere?*

Is there a place to locate this file?


*Moderator's Note:*

EN World does not support copyright infringement, nor activities in aid of such.  Please do not ask for, or give locations of, illegally distributed materials on this site.  Thank you.


----------



## Eridanis (Jul 31, 2010)

dseppling said:


> Is there a place to locate this file?




Undoubtedly, but you won't find it here on ENworld. We don't condone that sort of activity here.


----------



## Greyson (Nov 4, 2011)

*How Long Has it Taken to Run?*

Hey, all.

After casting _resurrect thread_, I wanted to ask how long it's taken folks to run _Tomb of Horrors_ (the 4E DM reward version).

If you remember, and you ran it in the last year, let me know. I am going to run it beginning next week, and was curious.

Happy gaming.


----------



## DrOct (Nov 4, 2011)

I imagine it will depend on the group but it may be somewhat slow going. I've been _playing_ in a Tomb of Horrors game and so far we've had two sessions and haven't finished it up yet. Admittedly both times we got started fairly late, but we've probably played for a total of around 7 or 8 hours and haven't finished it up yet.

I'm not sure how much further we have to go, or how long we'll manage to survive, but our DM at the end of the last session estimated we had explored maybe a bit over a third or so of the actual tomb, though that doesn't necessarily mean we're only a third of the way to completion, there may be some dead ends and other such things that we either skipped or may be in the midst of at the moment.

I'd also add we had a bit of a short additional role playing outside of the tomb to resupply and such after we wound up outside of it at the end of the first session. That probably ate up an hour or and hour and half or so of our total play time.


----------



## Greyson (Nov 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

That's good feedback. Thanks, DrOct. I hope it's been fun. Do you guys make any in-character or campaign posts anywhere online?


----------



## Netherstorm (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a group go through the 4e Tomb back in the summer. The group loved it. I loved it. Honestly it's the best 4e adventure I've run. Though it didn't end so well for my heroes...



> That's good feedback. Thanks, DrOct. I hope it's been fun. Do you guys make any in-character or campaign posts anywhere online?



Here's the summaries for our four sessions in the tomb:

Part 1 The Misty Archway
Part 2 The False Tomb
Part 3 Cavern of Mists
Part 4 Crypt Master's Tomb


----------



## DrOct (Nov 6, 2011)

Greyson said:


> That's good feedback. Thanks, DrOct. I hope it's been fun. Do you guys make any in-character or campaign posts anywhere online?




Sadly we haven't really. The DM has posted some thoughts though on his gaming blog: Half-Damaged

I'll have to encourage him to write a new post now that we've had a second session.


----------

